# ISPConfig 3.0.4 ohne DNS  Server Modul



## mattula (13. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Installation:

Wir moechten ISPConfig3 als Control Panel fuer Apache Vhosts einsetzen. Domains und DNS Eintrage  werden jedoch komplett separat verwaltet.

Ist es moeglich ISPConfig3 ohne lokalen DNS Server und somit auch ohne  DNS-Modul zu installieren?

Muss ich dazu lediglich im Expert Install Mode entsprechend mit "No" bei DNS und Mailserver Setup antworten? Ich moechte jedoch kein Multiserver Setup , wie im Manual beschrieben.

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das E-Mail Modul im Resellerbereich komplett auszublenden?

Danke und Gruesse


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2011)

> Ist es moeglich ISPConfig3 ohne lokalen DNS Server und somit auch ohne DNS-Modul zu installieren?


Ja.



> Muss ich dazu lediglich im Expert Install Mode entsprechend mit "No" bei DNS und Mailserver Setup antworten? Ich moechte jedoch kein Multiserver Setup , wie im Manual beschrieben.


Ja.



> Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das E-Mail Modul im Resellerbereich komplett auszublenden?


Die sichtbaren Module können für jeden einzelnen Login User eingestellt werden, siehe System > CP User.


----------



## mattula (13. Dez. 2011)

> Die sichtbaren Module können für jeden einzelnen Login User eingestellt werden, siehe System > CP User.


Danke fuer die super schnelle Antwort.

Die Moeglichkeit im CP User Modul hatte ich auch schon entdeckt, aber
mich verunsichert nur dieser Hinweis ein wenig:

*WARNUNG:* Bitte hier keine Benutzereinstellungen verändern.  Benutzen Sie die Kunden- und Resellereinstellungen im Kundenmodul.  Modifizieren der Benutzer oder Gruppen hier könnte zum Datenverlust  führen!

Hier pro Benutzer Module an- und abzuschalten ist also der "recommended way"?


----------



## mattula (13. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja.
> Ja.


Zu den ersten zwei "Ja" zur Installation ohne DNS im Expert Modus: 
1. Dann kann ich auch den lokal installierten Bind weglassen?
2. Laesst sich das DNS Modul optional spaeter nachinstallieren? Oder gibt es eine alternative Variante, es mitzuinstallieren, aber global zu deaktivieren, so dass es auch nirgends sichtbar ist?


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Dez. 2011)

Das geht beides, Du kannst DNS entweder später nachinstallieren und dann aktivieren. Oder eben genau anders rum, es gleich mitinstallieren und im Adminpanel deaktivieren. 
Das mag ich so an ispconfig3, man ist wirklich flexibel.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2011)

> Hier pro Benutzer Module an- und abzuschalten ist also der "recommended way"?


Ja, das ist ok. Wir mussten die etwas drastische Warnung leider einbauen nachdem einige User auf die Idee gekommen waren, dort manuell neue CP User mit falschen Client links anzulegen anstatt dies über die Clients zu machen. Module An- / Ausschalten und das Startmodul ändern ist kein Problem.


----------

